# New pictures from Iraq / Private site



## night_talker (Sep 1, 2004)

Dear friends! 
visit my website 

http://www.wechselobjektiv.de/en/links.htm


with some pictures from Iraq. 
Munich, Germany 
D.Davies


----------



## Tenerife (Sep 1, 2004)

Hola Dimitri, as i am saying in your guestbook....

compliment to your great work....

regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Sep 2, 2004)

F.Y.I-  I had some problems with your website (only half of the photo showed up when clicked on it).  I'm using a pretty obscure browser right now though (konqueror) so that may be the problem


----------



## night_talker (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey tr0gd0o0r,
i have no opportuniti now to test it with linux/konqueror, but i will try to fix this problem soon. If you want to see pictures, so please type in browser the full path like this:

for Iraq: http://www.wechselobjektiv.de/images/bag01.jpg
for Jordan: http://www.wechselobjektiv.de/images/jord01.jpg
for Egypt: http://www.wechselobjektiv.de/images/egyp01.jpg
for Misc: http://www.wechselobjektiv.de/images/misc01.jpg
for events: http://www.wechselobjektiv.de/images/ev01.jpg

and change digits in the file name!
Dimitri


----------

